# Are these computer parts compatible?



## paulrules (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, took two minutes to make a quick computer build. 

Salvaged 500GB HDD from old computer. SATA 7200RPM.
Salvaged 1GB RAM x3 DDR.
Operating System: XP
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2571830&sku=M17-7503 
Mobo/Processor Combo:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-details.asp?EdpNo=3189530&sku=MBM-975X-Q6600
Cooling Fan:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2943299&sku=S457-1035
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1800602&CatId=795
Thermal Paste: LOL.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1283739&sku=O261-8004
Sound Card: (Most likely just crossing this out of the list)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2687632&sku=C44-3350
Graphics Card:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2824836&sku=E145-8008
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3241598&CatId=1558
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3048552&CatId=1558
Power Supply:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2974508&sku=ULT31847 K
Disc Drive/Burner: (Should I get Bluray drive?)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968766&sku=S167-4830
Case:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=186336&sku=ULT31586
Internet Card: (Wireless)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1510067&CatId=2697
Extra Fan:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&sku=V13-4200
Monitor: 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3192340&Sku=N223-2001

If you see something wrong, could you suggest something different with a link? And if you see something that could be done for a better price, please link it. 

Thanks in advanced, 
Paul Rules.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

first question I have is .. is your memory DDR2 .. if not you'll need to forget about using them on this board


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is compatible. Three things:

I have not really had good experience with Intel motherboards. I would look at the Abit AW9D-MAX 975X motherboard.

With the Core 2 Quad, two of the cores will likely sit in idle most of the time. I would look at the Core 2 Duo E6750 with the 1333 MHz FSB.

Finally, but most importantly, the PSU is not enough and it is not the highest quality. I would look at the FSP 700w, the OCZ 700w, the Silverstone 750w, or even better the Thermaltake Toughpower 750w.


----------



## paulrules (Aug 8, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> It is compatible. Three things:
> 
> I have not really had good experience with Intel motherboards. I would look at the Abit AW9D-MAX 975X motherboard.
> 
> ...


Could I get a link to a power supply that would work?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here are some suggestions:

This one has a nice rebate now.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533

Good motherboard:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127545&CatId=1533

Compatible CPU:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3241551&CatId=2396


----------



## paulrules (Aug 8, 2007)

Final specs just making sure it is all good before I buy.

Processor:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3241551&sku=CP1-DUO-E6750
Mobo:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127545&CatId=1533
OS: XP
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2571830&sku=M17-7503
Fan: Should I get something better than this?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2943299&sku=S457-1035
Thermal Paste: Lol.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1283739&sku=O261-8004
CD/DVD Burner combo:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968766&sku=S167-4830
Case:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=186336&sku=ULT31586
Extra Fan:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&sku=V13-4200
Audio:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1870098&sku=C44-3272
Graphics Card: READ THIS. I am getting TWO of these, and running them in SLI mode. It's a little cheaper than using other methods, but I am a little skeptical. Any other way I can get the same effect?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3048552&sku=P450-8650
Monitor:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3192340&sku=N223-2001
PowerSupply
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&sku=O261-2005

Also, I just want to make sure that running in SLI mode will not have an impact on the powersupply.

Stranglehold won't be able to run without using SLI or a better GFX card, which I don't have money for.

Thanks again, will donate some money when I get the chance.
~Paulrules~


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. Take a look at this instead of the one you posted:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=804

The onboard sound will be as good or better than that sound card, plus you get SPDIF digital audio out. I would forget the card.

As for the SLI cards, this is a common question. Two of those will cost $240, however this will cost $270:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3258844&CatId=2669

And is much more powerful. Also, you can't do SLI on the P35.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

paulrules said:


> Salvaged 500GB HDD from old computer. SATA 7200RPM.
> Salvaged 1GB RAM x3 DDR.


you didn't say .. is your salvaged memory DDR or DDR2

the board that you were looking at supports DDR2 ..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My bad, this is the correct link:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1104130&CatId=804



Done_Fishin said:


> you didn't say .. is your salvaged memory DDR or DDR2
> 
> the board that you were looking at supports DDR2 ..


This is even more important, as if it is DDR RAM, it physically won't fit into the new board.


----------

